# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  La ACA reivindica la interconexión de la cuenca del Ebro con las catalanas

## sergi1907

El presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro, Xavier de Pedro, se opone argumentando que la cuenca del Ebro no tiene excedentes.

Los recursos hídricos de la cuenca del Ebro son un activo deseado dentro y fuera de Cataluña. Si desde el País Valenciano y Murcia se mantienen las aspiraciones de conseguir en un futuro un trasvase del Ebro, también dentro de Cataluña hay voces que apuestan por la interconexión de las cuencas del Ebro y las internas de Cataluña.

Es el caso de la Agencia Catalana del Agua. Su director, Leonard Carcolé, aseguró esta semana en Mollerussa, en un encuentro con regantes leridanos, que la interconexión de la parte catalana del Ebro y las cuencas internas del país es y será una reivindicación del organismo.

 Concretamente, apunta al aprovechamiento de los «caudales excedentarios» que podría haber, desde la zona de Lleida hasta las comarcas de Barcelona y algunas del interior de Tarragona con déficits hídricos. «Aunque seamos dos cuencas hidrográficas, en conjunto somos un país y hay suficiente agua para todos, si hablamos de caudales excedentarios, vemos bien una interconexión», afirmó Carcolé, en declaraciones recogidas por el diario Segre.

El presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro, Xavier de Pedro, presente también en el mismo acto con motivo de los 150 años del Canal de Urgell, rechazó esta posibilidad. De Pedro es un reconocido antitrasvasista e insistió en que los recursos del Ebro han ido a la baja en las últimas décadas y que el pasado año hidrológico fue muy deficitario el conjunto de la cuenca, a raíz de la fuerte sequía.

Además, recordó que el Ebro ya es 'solidario' con otros territorios catalanes con déficits hídricos, en referencia al minitrasvase por lo que el Camp de Tarragona recibe agua del río.  

La amenaza de los regadíos

El posible trasvase desde la zona del Segre hacia el área de Barcelona, ​​a través de la infraestrucrura del canal de riego Segarra-Garrigues, ha sido desde hace tiempo motivo de alerta y denuncia por parte de la Plataforma en Defensa l'Ebre.

El portavoz del movimiento social, Manolo Tomàs, asegura que son plenamente conscientes de estas demandas de la ACA y que los grandes canales de regadío son los medios de transporte para hacer estos trasvases. «Por un lado, desde el Segarra-Garrigues hacia Barcelona, ​​y en contrapartida, también del canal Xerta-Sénia hacia el Levante», afirmó.

En este sentido, desde la PDE insisten en que estas dos infraestructuras se han sobredimensionado para crear excedentes y emplear el mismo método que se utilizó para el minitrasvase a Tarragona, la transferencia de agua a partir de las comunidades de regantes con compensaciones .

Además, recordó que el anterior presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro, Rafael Romeo, ya autorizó la aportación de agua del pantano de Rialb hacia poblaciones de la demarcación de Barcelona, ​​aunque las obras en cuestión aún no se han materializado del todo.

La Plataforma en Defensa del Ebro recuerda que el tramo final del río Ebro se nutre en buena medida del Segre y el resto de ríos provenientes del Pirineo catalán, por lo que toda detracción de recursos hídricos tiene consecuencias en la cantidad y la calidad de los caudales en la desembocadura.

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/ebre.../amb/catalanes

----------

